
CTO (equity) in Berlin - agatakruszka
Do you want to be in charge of building a system architecture that delivers dynamically created interactive visuals to any piece of editorial content for up to 100 million users per month across 20 top media platforms by the end of 2016, and to integrate with game-changing advertising technology? As we set out to roll out new tools and automate large parts of the semantic analysis, content creation and integration process, we expect you to conceive a system that is highly scalable in terms of traffic and internationalisation, including seminal technology choices build up a tech team with engineers keen to owning the different system components capable of using the chosen technologies, show the ability trust and further your junior engineers’ talents, lead and motivate the tech team along our product vision of making online debate more engaging and visual, as well as closely collaborate with CEO and CPO<p>Current stack: The backend is written in Python and webapp2, while the infrastructure runs on Google App Engine with NDB Datastore. The interactive part of the frontend is written in CoffeeScript using RaphaelJS, the editor part using ReactJS. An additional application uses SocketIO and NodeJS.<p>You’ll join a venture-funded team with backgrounds ranging from Oxford and Harvard to Axel Springer and legendary Titanic Magazin. Other than left-overs from the last holiday party”s secret santa, our bright gallery office in Berlin Mitte is adorned by a Lead Award and a Grimme Online Award. We offer competitive pay and significant equity for the right candidate. You take holidays when you want to.
======
agatakruszka
Interested? Get in touch: agata@careerslab.co

